# DOGS!!!!



## Flopsyrabbit (Oct 4, 2012)

They are these huge giant things living in my house. My human calls them 'dogs' . They scare me heaps they are soooooo big! I am only twelve weeks old and they are saint bernards!!! Does anyone else have these creatures in their home?!


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Oct 4, 2012)

I own the dog! He does everything I tell him to, well almost. He refuses to play games, snuggle, and groom. So I make this my game by sneaking up on him, tocuching him and making him growl and walk away. Then I binky away and get a human to pet me. Last week I peed on the dog and no one can figure it out. I received a time out but that was just extra nap time for me. I will do it again when the time is right.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 4, 2012)

When I was just a baby bunny, mommy lived in a house that had a big dog. I think she called it a Rottweiller. I loved her. She was a really old dog and super lazy. I would groom her ears and she'd just look at me like "really, rabbit? You're licking me?" It was so much fun! 

The building that mommy lives in now has dogs. They don't smell like my rotty though. When mommy comes in after having pet one of them, I get really mad at her and box at her.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 4, 2012)

where we was born, there was a SUPER huge dog. it doesn't do nuffin', so iz boring. we don't care 'bout dogs.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 4, 2012)

me, I want one! Mum says it wood ete me but I wawnt 1. Just a wittle one tho maybe.

-Ripley


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 4, 2012)

We gots 2--the small one is a Great Dane!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 4, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> me, I want one! Mum says it wood ete me but I wawnt 1. Just a wittle one tho maybe.
> 
> -Ripley


Trust me. You wants a big one. Them big ones are mellow and great for snuggling.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 4, 2012)

Blue eyes wrote:


> *Bunnylova4eva wrote: *
> 
> 
> > me, I want one! Mum says it wood ete me but I wawnt 1. Just a wittle one tho maybe.
> ...



Ok, in that case, I'll take several big ones AND a small one :biggrin2:


----------



## Alee C. (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes in our home we have a wolf, mom calls him a husky but we know better he is a wolf, just like what our wild ancestors were eaten by. But this wolf is different he is friendly and has never tried to eat us.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 6, 2012)

I want a dog  All I have is a silly kitty. Momma calls him my "brother" but really she nos i own dat kitteh. his name is dizzeh but we call him me-ow


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 7, 2012)

we'll take da kitty off yer hands!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 7, 2012)

go ahead! he's a lazy bum! all he dus is SWEEEP and EAT. hes a big ol piggie.

(ascuse my writing. sumtymes mama types for meh so she writes like a hoomin!)


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 7, 2012)

We gotz one but she is really scary. she trys to eatz us! She iz not nice and momma iznt fond of her either. But mommas family wuvs her so dat big meenie haz to stay.

-The Babies


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 7, 2012)

My mommies put me in the "dogs'" kennel once, and one of these dogs found me and started barking at me, I was so scared!

My mommies say that she just wants to play with me really badly, but she's a rough player so they can't let her get to me... That doesn't look like playing to me!


----------



## dreekie1 (Oct 7, 2012)

Why, we have 2 dawgs. They usually leave us alone except for Holly, they keep licking her and making her all wet-yuck! The fat dawg usually ignores me but the skinny one stares...I think she was a wolf in her past life... Uh oh she's lookin at meeee! Gotta run,bye!


----------



## Missy (Oct 7, 2012)

We gotz 5 doggiez here. 2 of dem dogz are nice az pie. They are a boxer ans a Chinese Crested. They play wif us and the lil one likes to lick us. The odder 3 are not so nice. They have biiiiiig penz outside, and da hugest houze you ever did see. Mommiez and daddiez callz dem rabbit dogs  Dey are beagles. Sometimez wen darez new puppiez, we getz to run around the back yardz freee and then we go in side a safe house and getz lotz of nummmy treats whilez the beagle puppiez try to findz us. We know when the red collar pupz comez out, it is treat time Cuz deyz are goin to huntin homes. When da blue collar pupz comes out, it is play time, deyz iz goin to pet homez. Wez like to play with the pupz Not da big onez thou, only one of dem likez us


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 11, 2012)

Gracie here, we have a dog. Mommy says she is a rottweiler/beagle. I dont like her. Mommy introduced us one time and she put her paw on my head and pushed it to the floor. Mommy says I dont have to play with her anymore. I like the cats though


----------



## BlackDove200 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thumper here, mom don't have any dogs, but grandma and uncle Mick do. Grandma has a boxer who likes to sniff me and wag so hard, she jars my litter box. Her name is Heidi. The other one is Atlas--I hide under the bed from him when he comes over. I keep telling Winnie he has to watch out for that one. Albert is lucky. He's a new rabbit with a bad hair cut, says he lived in something called a hutch and had a dog he used to like to sniff through the wire. He likes it with us much better. He hasn't met Heidi or Atlas yet. When they come over, I'll show him my hiding spot under the bed... until then, it's MINE.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 20, 2012)

My mommy wants to get a dog. And I am almost sure that mommy is planning on getting a cat! I hope that the cat is nice cause if he's not than he's not gonna be around for long!


----------



## kmaben (Oct 20, 2012)

Sometimes dogs can be pretty awesome. When it was just me and I got into lots of trouble the dog would come defend me from mom. He didnt like mom yelling at me and would curl his lip at her. That pretty much gave me license to do what I wanted too.


----------



## lillyen10 (Oct 23, 2012)

We haz a doggy named Kirby, he is a wimp! iz heard that the first bun before me was stronger and meaner tan me and so he wuz scared of her, but i lik to be a prankster:nasty: so i like to run up to him and jump on him so he stands up really quickly, and then he walks away :biggrin: what a wimp!!!!!!!


IZ so cool :coolness:

-POE


----------

